# Can tortoises go to the park?



## ShellyTheTortoise71 (Mar 2, 2016)

Hello. I have a really wierd question. Does anyone ever being their tortoise to a public park? My tortoise is so friendly and she loves people. Also, there are no dogs allowed in this park, so that's not a problem. I have checked, and small animals are allowed. But, my concern is maybe pesticides on the grass. Any thoughts?


----------



## Tom (Mar 2, 2016)

Parks use all sorts of toxic chemicals to keep things looking pretty. Also, without and enclosure to contain your tortoise, its just a question of time until you lose him/her.

The park is no place for a tortoise.


----------



## Pearly (Mar 2, 2016)

If you think your tort is going to graze, I would be concerned about the lawn chemicals being used there. And public space, no telling what kind of stuff gets sprayed there to keep those grasses green and plants blooming. Now, if the park is run by some environmentalist and is all clear to graze, be sure your tort is within your sight at all times. I was just incredibly lucky to find mine after 4 weeks of being gone! It took less then 1 minute for him to vanish without any trace. Escape and camouflage is what they do very well


----------



## Tom (Mar 2, 2016)

Pearly said:


> Now, if the park is run by some environmentalist and is all clear to graze, be sure your tort is within your sight at all times.



What if the guy or gal running the park doesn't realize that the "migrant workers" doing the day to day work at the park are using chemicals that he or she doesn't approve of? This was the case at my mother-in-laws condo complex. The guy had no idea. Lucky I didn't take his word for it.

What about cigarette butts, lost earrings or other jewelry, brightly colored bits of plastic from kids toys, or any of the other millions of potential intestinal impactors hidden in the grass that is wide open for the public to use?

What about the tortoise pooping there, which is likely, and the next day a mom with an infant comes to the park with her infant who finds the little green smooshy stuff off the side of the picnic blanket and decides to eat it when mom is not looking for one second? Its gross, but this happens with dog feces all the time. Tortoise feces is more likely to carry salmonella or parasitic worms than dog feces though…

To me, it is not worth taking the substantial risk. I say spend the time that would have been spent at a park improving the outdoor enclosure at home.


----------



## Pearly (Mar 2, 2016)

Tom said:


> What if the guy or gal running the park doesn't realize that the "migrant workers" doing the day to day work at the park are using chemicals that he or she doesn't approve of? This was the case at my mother-in-laws condo complex. The guy had no idea. Lucky I didn't take his word for it.
> 
> What about cigarette butts, lost earrings or other jewelry, brightly colored bits of plastic from kids toys, or any of the other millions of potential intestinal impactors hidden in the grass that is wide open for the public to use?
> 
> ...


It all sound horrible but I must agree.


----------



## ShellyTheTortoise71 (Mar 2, 2016)

Ok thanks everyone


----------



## Prairie Mom (Mar 9, 2016)

ShellyTheTortoise71 said:


> Ok thanks everyone


I've done it and will do it again. It helps to feed your tortoise before-hand and bring food with you. Once home, I would soak away the chemicals that could be on their feet.

Here's a link to when we took our tortoise to the school picnic:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/a-stroller-ride-to-the-park.120701/

All the cautions you've been given are totally accurate. We like taking our tortoise to places with us and prefer natural areas. Places like bird and animal preserves are a good place for a "Tortoise walk."


----------



## Pearly (Mar 16, 2016)

Prairie Mom said:


> I've done it and will do it again. It helps to feed your tortoise before-hand and bring food with you. Once home, I would soak away the chemicals that could be on their feet.
> 
> Here's a link to when we took our tortoise to the school picnic:
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/a-stroller-ride-to-the-park.120701/
> ...


This sounds fantastic!!! Thank you for pitching in here. I think this will make many of us out there feel little better. There are some of us who keep their torts as sort of "lifestock" that's part of their home or a garden landscape. Others would like to have some quality time with our pets away from home, but safety is always #1 concern. None of us wish to expose our pets to harm in any way


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2016)

I go to parks quite often...for 14 years now. Here are the rules:

Only go to parks with year round weeds everywhere. Many municipals can't afford to use herbicides or insecticides and it's obvious which they are. You can call and ask, we do and get good answers. If a park sprays chemicals it is most often on sports areas and flower beds. Avoid those areas. 

No grazing alone. Mom must supervise and pick up all trash, cigarette butts and food items before the turtle reaches them. No eating animal poop especially dogs who may have been treated with *ivermectin* - deadly to turtles.

Dogs must be on leashes and should stay back. Can't predict which dogs will run like they just saw a monster, which want to chew on turtle shells, and which will attack. Mom is always prepared to get between dog and Frankie and injure dangerous dogs if necessary. Mom has attacked two dogs over 14 years....yes, she did. 

Put a label on shell that says (something like): Frankie 555-555-555 Please help me get home. We use painter's tape.






Be prepared to answer questions. Memorize the top most common questions: What is that? Is it real? What is it's name? How old is it? What does it eat? How much does it weigh? ....there are more.

No wandering off. Never, ever walk away from your tortoise.


----------

